# ZZ Top - Hamilton



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wed, Oct 1 at what was known as Copps Coliseum.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh yeah...!!


I can't find info on their tour page, where was it announced?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Wed, Oct 1 at what was known as Copps Coliseum.


They call it the FirstOntario Center now


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess now there's less chance of getting busted for anything....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They call it the FirstOntario Center now


Sheila must be crushed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If it wasn't too late for my son to see, I'd be there.

He's been walking around singing 'Tush" and chuckling to "La Grange' for the past few weeks. Fvck, I love 'em


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sept 30 at the Bell Centre in Montreal. 

I know the show in Detroit in August is with Jeff Beck - can't confirm if Jeff is at these shows or not, his site lists Sept 2 as the last show for the dates announced so far... TM only lists ZZ Top for Hamilton.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Show added at Rama for Oct 3rd


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 10th row floors for Hamilton!!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

damn tix are on sale already??


gotta look

congrats!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just a head's-up - a buddy of mine just sent a text from Pine Knob (DTE Energy in Detroit) for Jeff Beck & ZZ Top saying Dusty Hill hurt himself on their bus earlier this morning and the show, along with all the ZZ Top & Jeff Beck shows are now "refunds at point of purchase"...

No idea how this will affect shows after the middle of September when their run of shows with Jeff was supposed to end. Detroit radio is saying the band didn't even come - Dusty hurt a hip at some point last night/this morning.

2nd text - they've offered him either refunds - or tickets to Queensryche tomorrow.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Could affect several dates


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

ZZ TOP have just announced that scheduled tour dates will resume at the first of the year, stating, "Dusty's well being is paramount.” The statement is in reference to Dusty Hill, the band’s bass-guitarist, who, earlier, took a mis-step on his tour bus and injured his hip, whose energies are now aimed at rehab in expectation of a complete recovery.

The band’s management is now booking and re-scheduling an extensive run of dates starting early next year. “We’re looking forward to getting out there and rockin’ it with Dusty in a big way...100%,” bandmates Billy F Gibbons and Frank Beard, commented. Dusty's usual upbeat wit was very much in evidence as he added that he'd like to see Slim Harpo’s classic "Hip Shake" added to the band's repertoire. 

Ticket holders for tour dates this fall run should hold on to their tickets until the updated schedule is posted early next week.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

3/17/15 – Montréal, QC @ Bell Centre
3/19/15 – Orillia, ON @ Casino Rama

Nothing regarding a make-up date for Hamilton. Nothing for the make-up date at Pine Knob with Jeff Beck (first show that was cancelled), although other make-up dates with Jeff are happening the first 2 weeks in May (all southern US dates).


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Any Hamilton info yet?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thursday, March 5th for Hamilton (original tickets will be honoured - but if I was holding stubs from last year, I'd call the arena and confirm)

Tuesday, March 3rd - K-Rock Centre, Kingston
Wednesday, March 4th - Peterborough Memorial Centre


----------

